# Disney's Snow White and the Seven Dwarves on Digital HD Jan 19th & Blu-ray Feb 2nd



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

vailable for the First Time Ever on Digital HD and Disney Movies Anywhere (DMA) January 19th
and on Blu-ray™ Combo Pack February 2nd



Marking the launch of The Walt Disney Signature Collection 



Featuring In-Depth Brand New Bonus Material Including “In Walt’s Words: Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs,” “Iconography,” “@DisneyAnimation: Designing Disney’s First Princess,” “The Fairest Facts of Them All: 7 Facts You May Not Know About Snow White,” “Snow White in Seventy Seconds,” “Alternate

Sequence: The Prince Meets Snow White” and Much More!



Synopsis: Forever enchanting and inspiring, Snow White And The Seven Dwarfs embodies The Walt Disney Signature Collection’s legacy of animation. In this epic story of love and friendship, the kind and beautiful princess Snow White wins the hearts of the Seven Dwarfs and triumphs over the evil plans of a wicked Queen. Share the movie called “The Greatest Animated Film Of All Time," (American Film Institute) in High Definition Blu-ray and for the first time ever on Digital HD, with special features for the entire family!



Voice Cast: Adriana Caselotti (“The Wizard of Oz”) as Snow White; Roy Atwell (“A Powder Romance”) as Doc; Stuart Buchanan (“Super-Speed”) as Huntsman; Lucille La Verne (“Abraham Lincoln”) as Queen/Witch; Moroni Olsen (“Notorious”) as Magic Mirror; Harry Stockwell (“Here Comes the Band”) as Prince; Eddie Collins (“Drums Along the Mohawk”) as Dopey; Pinto Colvig (“Mickey and the Beanstalk”) as Sleepy/Grumpy; Billy Gilbert (“The Great Dictator”) as Sneezy; Otis Harlan (“A Midsummer Night’s Dream”) as Happy; and Scotty Mattraw (“In Old Chicago”) as Bashful.



Producer: Walt Disney



Directors: William Cottrell (Sequence Director); David Hand (Supervising Director); Wilfred Jackson (Sequence Director); Larry Morey (Sequence Director); Perce Pearce (Sequence Director); Ben Sharpsteen (Sequence Director).



Writers: Ted Sears (Story Adaptation); Richard Creedon (Story Adaption); Otto Englander (Story Adaption); Dick Rickard (Story Adaption); Earl Hurd (Story Adaptation); Merrill De Maris (Story Adaptation); Dorothy Ann Blank (Story Adaptation); Webb Smith (Story Adaptation).



Based on: “Grimm’s Fairy Tales” written by Jacob Grimm and Wilhelm Grimm



Composers: Frank Churchill (“Bambi”); Leigh Harline (“Pinocchio”); Paul Smith (“Cinderella”)



Release Dates: January 19, 2016 (Digital HD) & February 2, 2016 (Physical & Digital SD)

Product SKUs: Disney Movies Anywhere, Digital HD & SD, Blu-ray Combo Pack (Blu-ray + DVD + Digital)



Blu-ray & Digital* 

Bonus Features: In Walt’s Words: Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs – For the first time ever, hear Walt himself talk about Snow White. 



Iconography – Explore how this film influences pop culture, art, and fashion.



@DisneyAnimation: Designing Disney’s First Princess – Modern day Disney artists discuss the design of Snow White and how it influenced the look of some of your favorite Disney characters.



The Fairest Facts of Them All: 7 Facts You May Now Know About Snow White – Disney Channel star Sofia Carson reveals seven intriguing facts about Snow White.



Snow White in Seventy Seconds – Rap along with this hip reimagining of the story.



Alternate Sequence: The Prince Meets Snow White – A never–before-seen story board sequence where the Prince meets Snow White.



*Digital bonus offerings may vary by retailer



And much more!



Ratings: G in US & Canada (bonus materials are not rated)

Feature Run Time: Approximately 83 Minutes

Aspect Ratio: 1:33:1

Audio: Blu-ray: English 7.1 DTS-HDMA, French and Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital. DVD: English, French and Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital.

Languages: English, French and Spanish

Subtitles: English (ESL/SDH), French and Spanish



SOCIAL MEDIA: https://www.facebook.com/DisneySnowWhite 

#SnowWhite​


----------

